# Is it a bit girly to prefer automatics?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've always had manual cars but have to say after driving an auto for the last month or so, I can't imagine going back to a manual. It's so easy and relaxing to drive and when you live in London, it makes traffic jams so much less of a chore.

I even found myself looking to see if there was a an auto version of the new Audi S5 today, as I think it's the version I would go for (there is in case you're interested.)

Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Yep, after owning my 3.2DSG for just over a year now, there's now way I'd go back to manual.
And performance isn't an issue like the bad old days, with the DSG being slightly faster than the manual.

If anyone thinks auto boxes don't make for real sports cars, they should try driving a Bentley Continental GT in Sports Mode.
Whooooooooooooooooooooosh! 

Rogue


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Horse for courses mate i had the DSG Golf for 6 months and 10k, after a month or so i started to dislike it and never drove it in auto :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

My 997 S is tiptronic - love it - you can change gear with the buttons whenever you want or drive it permanently in M so you have to change with the buttons all the time (unless you hit the rev limiter then it changes for you!)

So easy for town driving too which is what I do most of


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yep - next thing you know you will be looking at CLK55 Convertibles. Believe me I know. Anyway got to go, I've got hair to cut.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Yep, after owning my 3.2DSG for just over a year now, there's now way I'd go back to manual.
> And performance isn't an issue like the bad old days, with the DSG being slightly faster than the manual.
> 
> If anyone thinks auto boxes don't make for real sports cars, they should try driving a Bentley Continental GT in Sports Mode.
> ...


A Conti GTC is hardly a real sports car, the damn thing weighs 2 1/2 tons :lol:

Upper power limits dictate where manuals can work, as the higher the power/torque, the less likely a full maual can be used, as the clutch would be the size of a small bungalow, hence why the RS6 was Tiptronic, the M5/6 are SMG & now most of the higher power cars (sports or saloons etc.) are mated to some kind of full-auto, semi-auto or sequential manual box.

For playing, nothing beats the feel of a manual, however for longer stints & in traffic, an Auto or derivative is perfect. I truly feel SMG is the perfect balance, however it's still not quite up to the mix of manual & auto, as the auto mode is just nasty.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I drove a 1970 Corvette with a 5.7 litre engine and four speed manual gearbox for the best part of ten years. I am sure that is one of the reasons that my left knee is knackered now. I'd never buy another car with a big engine / manual box combination again. It was a complete SOB in traffic!

Thankfully Mercedes don't even provide it as an option on their larger engined cars.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it depends on the car, to be honest...

Wouldn't fancy a manual RRS, but wouldn't want an auto R8.

Horses for courses, I guess.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on the driving you do.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

My Boxster S was a Tiptronic.

Whilst it was great for driving in and out of London, once out on the open road its quirks eventually became quite annoying.

The shift points would change depending on how hard you drove the car. If you drove it gently, it would change up and down at relatively low revs. If you thrashed it, it would hang on and change up and down at high revs. Sounds like a good idea, but it's fatally flawed imo. Problem was, there was often the situation when you were changing from 'gentle' driving mode, to 'thrashing it' driving mode. You'd boot it, and there would be a delay before it pulled it's socks up and got into sports mode. By that time it's too late, you've just missed that overtake opportunity... Yes I know you could pre-select gears on the tiptronic buttons, but it was just too fiddly and never felt natural to me.

I know DSG is supposed to be a big improvement over a conventional auto, but as far as I know, it can never mind read the intentions of the driver and get into the right mode beforehand. With a manual you just bring up the revs, stick it in 3rd, and wait to pounce...

Auto box manufacturers make big claims on how quick their boxes change gear, but during that change, you're essentially twiddling your thumbs and waiting for the box to do it's tricks. I don't really care that a manual takes longer to change, auto boxes remove driver input and involvement imo.

Auto boxes only belong in small city cars and huge luxo barges imo.

So yes it is girly to prefer an auto :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Does depend on the car; high spec cars keep the engine in its most efficient operating range - however:

Auto boxes are generally less frugal on fuel, wear out more quickly, generally wear out brake pads quicker, random mid - corner gearchanges can happen (IMO), costs more to buy and repair.

And they are not as much fun....

but for most driving these days in our congested country they are fit for purpose.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Had a brief lift in a new 335d coupe yesterday. Owner was raving about latest BMW LC slush Switchtronic. Loves it and he just came from an E46 M3 manual cab (I know, cab's make his judgement suspect).

Felt great from the passenger seat - he was shifting with paddles - far better than the Porsche Tip cars do. V. Different to the last gen switchtronic.

Of course there is no option in the 335d, but 'yes' i would considr auto for the right car.

Still love crisp manual changes, but in Caterham around Brands of my fav b road, and not for 2 hours stop start on the M6 in a jam.


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

GW1970 said:


> And they are not as much fun....
> 
> but for most driving these days in our congested country they are fit for purpose.


Agree strongly with the fit for purpose, had several sports autos (Supra, MR2 Roadster SMT, Prelude and Porsche 928) and loved them all and given the hell that is my daily commute, when I'm in a manual car I miss every single one of them!

Not sure about the not as much fun though, always found that going up and down the box on an auto, well if used right you can have just as much fun as a manual....almost :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

It all depends on the car. But automatics are lovely. If you do alot of driving town/motorway etc. auto is the one. I love the TT in manual, pleasure to change gears. But if I had a F430 with 480bhp I'd want paddles, keeping my hands firmly on the wheel!!!


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

My S4 is my first Auto and I often wonder if I would enjoy it more if it were manual and I think probably not. On balance I do prefer the comfort / convenience of auto but I do feel less in control when I want to have fun.

Given the plentiful power of the S4 it works well for me - My other half always has auto (Curently Rav4) and don't like that as an auto at all.

For me big engine, lots of cruising - go auto.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've got paddles on my Merc. If I want to stay (mostly) in control of my gearchanges, I put it into "M" and use the paddles. It does have a couple of "protective" measures i.e. it changes up if you sit on the redline, it changes down if the revs drop too low, and automatically changes into 1st gear if you pull up to a halt and don't change the gears.

95% of the time I drive in Sport or Comfort, but when I want to have a bit of a laugh I stick it in "M" and go for it. Em, when I say "go for it" I mean that loosely...it is a cab (garyc loves them) and weighs a wee bit...especially in the nose department!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...yes unless it's one of the high end motors with a real precise shifting mech, i.e. Ferrari...ummm, ok maybe R-tronic and even E-gear but my moneys on Porsche's PDK when it lands.

D


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I beg to differ.
A car that can do 200mph and 0-60 in 4.5 seconds is deserved of the sports car moniker in my book.
The fact that it can still perform like that DESPITE it's weight speaks volumes for it. 

Rogue



W7 PMC said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, after owning my 3.2DSG for just
> ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> I beg to differ.
> A car that can do 200mph and 0-60 in 4.5 seconds is deserved of the sports car moniker in my book.
> The fact that it can still perform like that DESPITE it's weight speaks volumes for it.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree that they're quick but defo no sports car & a long way off.

My M5 was quicker but it was a performance saloon that did under certain conditions feel a bit sports car like, but again defo not a sports car. It's a Grand Tourer & that's how it's sold.

Sports cars are exactly what they are & they're not 2+ ton super barges of & have a saloon car twin.

Fast defo yes, sports car, defo no. I've driven the Conti Coupe & Saloon & although quick in a straight line, you'd get air-bagged to death if you tried to carry any decent speed round a bend or try stopping from 200MPH :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...yes unless it's one of the high end motors with a real precise shifting mech, i.e. Ferrari...ummm, ok maybe R-tronic and even E-gear but my moneys on Porsche's PDK when it lands.
> 
> D


! concur - I reckon it will be blinding - it should be, it's taking them long enough to develop it!

My next 997/998 will definately have PDK (Porsche Doppel Kupplung for those who were wondering) 

Cheers

James


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Girly!!! Nooooooo - Sign of Ageing - ABSOLUTELY!! :wink: :wink:


----------

